# Christmas Gift for sister results



## JDPens (Jan 13, 2008)

For those of you who gave me suggestions and advice on a gift for my younger sister, thank you very much for all of your help!

Edit: _Here is the original thread for those of you who would like a little bit of background info._
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?whichpage=2&TOPIC_ID=29120

The results can be seen here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32182

Enjoy!


----------

